# Problemas com KDE

## 236665

Ola galera, to com um problema que ta muito dificil de resolver e eu nao to pudendo arranjar o jeito de concertar-lo.

O problema é que instalei perfeito todos os escritorios, Gnome, IceWM, mas com KDE nem pude abri-lo, pois ao fazer login, no momento que fica carregando volta de novo pro inicio de logueio do usuario. To usando KDM como predeterminado.

Mostro-lhe o que me aparece no .xsession-errors quando inicio KDE:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3:/usr/games/bin)
> 
> startkde: Starting up...
> ...

 

Aqui lhes passo mais informaçoes como está a instalaçao do KDE e QT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eix qt |grep 'x11-libs\|Installed'
> 
> Installed versions: 4.7.3(07:38:16 11/02/10)(X dbus kde opengl sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -multimedia -phonon -xmlpatterns)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eix kde |grep 'kde-base\|Installed'
> 
> [I] kde-base/kde-env
> ...

 

informaçao do sistema

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686)
> ...

 

Informaçao do status do dbus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/dbus status
> 
> * status: started
> ...

 

Informaçao do openGL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> glxinfo |grep OpenGL
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: VIA Technology
> ...

 

Se puderem me ajudar lhes agradeceria muito!

----------

## oandarilho01

Qual versão do  sys-apps/dbus está instalada?

Experimente um downgrade.

----------

## cellexpert

Qual pacote voce instaladou do KDE ? 

kde-meta ?

Eu não uso KDE mas seguimos uma documentação para instalar o mesmo no micro de um amigo e ocorreu o mesmo problema. Até que instalamos o pacote 

kdebase-meta.

```
emerge kde-base/kdebase-meta
```

Ai sim, conseguimos rodar o KDE

Espero ter ajudado...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## helderfsl

Aconteceu comigo tambem. Instalei o kde-meta e nao consegui logar de jeito nenhum. Optei por instalar somente o kdebase-meta e OK.

----------

## Spidey

Tive um problema parecido ao atualizar o kde pro 4.7. Estou utilizando o kde-meta mesmo, pra ter o DE completo. Resolvi o problema re-emergindo o kdelibs. Talvez o revdep-rebuild detectasse e resolvesse meu problema também.

----------

